# Office 2007: Not Installed For Current User Error



## Neverwinter (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello,

I purchased a copy of Office Home & Student 2007. It worked for awhile, but has suddenly stopped working saying that it is not currently installed for the current user. Well, I've uninstalled, reinstalled, cleared the registry entries, logged in as root administrator... Nothing seems to work. I cannot contact Microsoft because I cannot get my Product Identification number without successfully starting an office application.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what i can do?

Thanks in advance.

~ Neverwinter

Edit: If anyone can tell me how I might get my PID Number without starting say Word or Excell (since I can't) that would be a great help on it's own because I could just moan at Microsoft then =]


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

Hello Neverwinter;

I have the same problem. If I reinstall MSO, it works for a while and then it notifies me that it not installed for the current user and then it closes itself. It doesn't look like anyone here has the knowledge for this particular problem seeing as how you have waited a month for a reply. If you find anything out regarding this problem, let me know. I will also do the same for you if I find anything more.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

This problem occurs due to admin rights,reset all components rights to be inherited from parent key with this little nifty tool: setacl.exe. 

You can find it at SetACL - Windows permission management for free.

http://setacl.sourceforge.net/index.html

http://sourceforge.net/projects/setacl/files/


This command line resets all subkeys of "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components" 

To inherit parent permissions. 

You have to execute it as admin.

setacl -ot reg -on "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components" -actn setprot -op "dacl:np;sacl:nc" -rec yes

Thats it. Now the office programs run without admin rights.


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

Hello pcs365_13;

I wonder if I have to reboot my computer or reinstall MSO after running this? What I did was to "Run" C:\WINDOWS\Permissions_Manipulation\SetACL.exe -ot reg -on "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components" -actn setprot -op "dacl:np;sacl:nc" -rec yes and it was doing a lot of processing of some sort. When I tried to start Word after that, it notified me as before that it is not installed for the current user and closed itself. If this works, I will be so glad!


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi OldModelT,

Usually, it will configure but after that it works. In your case, if it is not working than try re-installing the MSO, hope it fix. 

Let us know.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi OldModelT,

Usually, it will configure for the first time after running setacl but after that it works. In your case, if it is not working than try re-installing the MSO, hope it fix. 

Let us know.


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

Hello again, pcs365_13;

I ran it through the paces and MSO still eventually notifies me that it is not installed for the current user and closes itself. Strangely I can still use Document Scanning and Document Imaging, but MS Word will not allow me to use it. Have you any other ideas for me to try?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Create a temporary username with admin rights and login into XP through temporary login ID. 
Locate the user profile and rename your user profile under the following path in XP.
"C:\Documents and Settings\<UserProfile>"

Rename your original profile to <userprofile.old>. Than logoff from the temporary login ID and log-in with your original username. This will create a new profile under "C:\Documents and Settings\". 
Now open the MSword and other MS Office files. It will configure the installtion in the new user profile. If the problem doesn't repeat than it means there was a problem with the old userprofile which we had renamed as <userprofile.old>. 
MSO, is working fine than you can slowly move your data's from old profile to your new profile. 
If the problem continues than MSO was not properly installed in XP. 

In case, any other problem or issue please let us know.


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

Hello again, pcs365_13!

There's another fact of interest that I wonder might be the root source of my frustrations: I never created a log-in identity for my XP system because I am the only user. I simply turn on my computer and it boots up ready to go. I don't think that I have any profile on this. What do you think?


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

In addition to the above: I also wanted to let you know that I had used MSO for about 6 months or longer without any problems like this. Then I got a virus a few months ago and that's when this problem started. The virus was purged from my system some time ago and declared a clean bill of health by Chemist on this forum, but it's possible that the malware could have damaged a setting somewheres. I thought that this extra information might help you to analyze this problem.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

OldModelIT,
There is chances virus may corrupted your profile. In that case just try creating a dumy profile with admin access. Rename your existing profile but don't delete it, after login with a dumy admin profile. Relogin with your existing old admin profile which will just re-create a new profile and check it. I'm sure this time it will work. 

Cheers, 
Pcs


----------



## OldModelT (May 5, 2009)

pcs365_13

I just created a new profile called "Russ" but I don't see any profile files that I can rename in the fashion which you described -- just a folder profile that I can rename but with no extention. The new profile also gets the same message as the old: "not installed for the current user." I also noticed that MSO is in the "all users" profile folder and not in "Owner" as I would have expected. I also noticed that "Owner" has 2 copies of favorites. Then I looked at the event logs and was surprised to see that the user in most cases was N/A. These logs are attached. As much as I hate to do it, it looks like I will have to reinstall MSO and possibly all my other programs through my new user profile -- unless you have a better plan. I hope that you do.


----------

